# Greetings!



## pawzee (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I've lurked around this forum a bit and decided to join as it seems like such a great community. I look forward to joining in with discussions 

Current setup is v60 + Wilfa Uniform grinder. Although, just bit the bullet and picked up a Niche as an early Xmas pressie to myself.

I'm also looking to buy an espresso machine at some point in the future but not in a huge rush. I very almost bought the Crem One after a few wines last weekend but my better half told me to sleep on it 😛

Glad to meet you all


----------



## pawzee (Oct 16, 2020)

Just realised I posted on the wrong section 🤦‍♂️

Off to a great start there!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome...if your not in a rush for a machine it's always worth a look for any members parting with their machine as they upgrade....You can get some great deals if you decide to buy used. Of course as always, caveat emptor.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Welcome. There is a decent thread on the uniform grinder and a big Niche Zero one that will be worth a look.

lots of opinions and experiences for different machines. enjoy.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

pawzee said:


> Current setup is v60 + Wilfa Uniform grinder.


 Snap! A person after my own heart.

Have you found roasters/beans you like so far?


----------



## pawzee (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks Dave thats a good idea I'll keep an eye out!

Yeah I've not been overly impressed with the Wilfa if I'm entirely honest, very much looking forward to getting the Niche in December


----------



## pawzee (Oct 16, 2020)

Rapid said:


> Snap! A person after my own heart.
> 
> Have you found roasters/beans you like so far?


 I've been sampling a few, currently ordering regularly from Round Hill Roastery. But always open to recommendations. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

have a look at the Beans forum - loads of choice and recommendations


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

pawzee said:


> I've been sampling a few, currently ordering regularly from Round Hill Roastery. But always open to recommendations. Do you have any suggestions?


 Round Hill are a very well respected roaster so that's a good start.

Here's some thoughts I put recently to another member: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54941-wilfa-uniform-moccamaster/?tab=comments#comment-784291

But as matted said, there's lots of good recommendations out there.

Let me know if you find any bangers!


----------

